# linux firewall?



## 20machinm (Jun 3, 2008)

do i need a firewall for linux and if so, what is the best free one going?


----------



## v-zero (Jun 3, 2008)

20machinm said:


> do i need a firewall for linux and if so, what is the best free one going?



It's a good idea... Firestarter is probably your best bet.
What distro are you on?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

20machinm said:


> do i need a firewall for linux and if so, what is the best free one going?



what exactly do you mean. if you are referring to a firewall like windows xp/vista has then no you dont need one. but if you are talking about setting up linux as a gateway for your home network then yes you will want one.


----------



## 20machinm (Jun 4, 2008)

well I connect to the internet through a  modem at home and also on a LAN at work


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 9, 2008)

20machinm said:


> well I connect to the internet through a  modem at home and also on a LAN at work



with linux, you dont need a firewall like windows xp/vista. i hope you are behind some sort of firewall however (be it your router or another computer you connect to the internet through.)


----------

